# עשה זאת בעצמך - רשת לחלון



## נאטרוז (27/12/11)

עשה זאת בעצמך - רשת לחלון 
אני גר בקומה שמינית בדירה שכורה עם חלון גדול בסלון, שכבר שנתיים לא נפתח יותר מכדי חריץ, כדי שקצף הגאון לא יתנסה בצניחה חופשית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. בשעה טובה החלטתי לרשת את החלון. הזמנתי הביתה "איש רשתות" כדי שיתן הצעת מחיר. הגיע הבנאדם, הסתכל בחלון והראה לי שיש לחלון הכנה לרשת (דבר שלא שמתי לב אליו ולא הכרתי). נתן מחיר משוער בסביבות ה300 ש"ח, הבטיח שיחזור אלי כדי לתת מחיר מדוייק. לשמחתי הוא לא חזר אלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חשבתי שאם יש כבר הכנה לרשת, אז כל מה שצריך זה בעצם מסגרת פשוטה עם רשת עליה. את זה - אפשר להכין לבד! אז מדדתי את החלון, אצתי רצתי ורכשתי כמה "לייסטים" (פסי עץ שטוחים), רשת ברזל דקה, זוויות מתכת ואקדח סיכות. ניסרתי את הלייסטים לגודל המתאים, כאשר יש לשים לב שגובה המסגרת הוא קצת פחות מהגובה שבין תחתית החלון לבין החלק העליון. תיכף תמונות כדי להבהיר את הנושא. הדבקתי את הלייסטים בזווית של 90 מעלות בעזרת דבק נגרים, והנחתי להתייבש. לאחר שהדבק התייבש, המסגרת עומדת בפני עצמה, אבל קצת עדינה עדיין. בדקתי שהיא נכנסת יפה לתוך התושבת שבחלון ויאללה לשלב הבא. פרסתי את הרשת על גבי המסגרת. הנחתי ספרים כבדים בצידי הרשת כדי שלא תתגלגל ותעמוד במקום, והתחלתי להדק עם אקדח הסיכות את הרשת על העץ. לא להתקמצן בסיכות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אחרי שהרשת מחוברת היטב ולא זזה לשום מקום, חתכתי את שארית הרשת כדי שתתאים בדיוק למסגרת. בשלב הזה עשיתי לדעתי טעות. מכיוון שנשארו "שוונצים" של מתכת שלא מהודקים ומיושרים בדיוק עם המסגרת, קצת קשה להכניס את הרשת עד הסוף, או להזיז אותה מצד לצד של החלון. אם הייתי חותך את הרשת כמה סנטימטרים רחוק יותר, הייתי יכול ללפף אותה מסביב לשפת הרשת ולהדק בצד השני. אפשרות נוספת היא פשוט להדק את כל השוונצים כדי שלא יבלטו. אחרי שהרשת במקום, הברגתי זויות מתכת כדי לחזק את המסגרת. עכשיו מה שנשאר זה פשוט להכניס את המסגרת המרושתת למקום בחלון וזהו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני אעלה קצת תמונות שימחישו את העניין. לצערי לא צילמתי במהלך הבניה עצמה. ככה זה נראה בסוף.


----------



## נאטרוז (27/12/11)

תושבת תחתונה 
תסלחו לי על הלכלוך


----------



## נאטרוז (27/12/11)

תושבת עליונה 
כשמודדים את גובה המסגרת, היא צריכה להיות מהתושבת התחתונה, עד *תוך* התושבת העליונה - פחות סנטימטר וחצי בערך, כדי שלא יהיה צמוד לגמרי.


----------



## נאטרוז (27/12/11)

קצף בודק את מסלול ההמראה... 
לא עוד!


----------



## נאטרוז (27/12/11)

זה לייסט 
למאותגרים מונחית P:


----------



## נאטרוז (27/12/11)

המסגרת עם השוונצים בצד


----------



## נאטרוז (27/12/11)

זווית מתכת בפינות


----------



## N o k i (30/12/11)

רשת לול היא חברתי הטובה ביותר 
אני מתה על רשת לול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וגם הזווית המחושמלת הצבעונית הזו מגניבה. אחלה של פתרון! מאוד ממריץ להתקין בקיר כבר את המדפים המגניבים שהכנתי לנוח (הכל מוכן, דיבלים וברגים, מקדחה, מברגה- אבל אין לי כוח
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## נאטרוז (27/12/11)

כשהחלון סגור, בקושי שמים לב לרשת


----------



## dimitrygo (27/12/11)

כל הכבוד! הוספתי לקישורים


----------



## may1131 (28/12/11)

יצא ממש מוצלח! 
גם אצלי היה צורך להוסיף רשת לחלונות...יש לי סורגים כך שתכננתי לנסות ולחבר עם אזיקונים לסורגים עצמם, אבל בסוף החלטתי שמסגרת החלון גם ככה לא נראית משהו והרשת חוברה עם אקדח סיכות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וקצף שלך יפיפה!


----------



## נאטרוז (28/12/11)

אני מסכים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אגב, שכחתי לציין שהמחיר של כל חומרי העבודה היה פחות מ50 ש"ח. אני לא מחשיב דברים שכבר היו לי כמו דבק נגרים ומסור חשמלי, או אקדח סיכות שקניתי במיוחד. אלו דברים שנשארים לאורך זמן ותמיד טוב שיש בבית.


----------



## may1131 (28/12/11)

הוא רגדול? 
ונו...כשבקושי יש לך מברג בבית הולכים על פתרון של אקדח סיכות....


----------



## נאטרוז (29/12/11)

לא רגדול 
גם אני חשבתי בהתחלה, אבל הוא לא נמרח כמו שרגדולים אמורים. כנראה סיאמי מעורב עם שקר כלשהו. יש לו שבר בזנב שמאפיין סיאמים.


----------



## little earthquake (29/12/11)

הוא לא רגדול - זה ברור אבל 
מה איכפת לך, הוא מהמם


----------



## psy chi delica (28/12/11)

כל הכבוד! 
הנדי מן לי היתה רשת מודבקת על ידי הדיירים הקודמים [או הקודמים קודמים] עם סלוטפ! שכמובן הדבק התייבש בקיץ, וגושה דחף עם הראש פיטה שלו וקרע הכל  אולי תשקול לעשות התקנות גם לאחרים?


----------



## liorge2 (29/12/11)

ניייסססס 
חמוד הקצף הזה


----------



## kasharel55 (30/12/11)

מה זה רגדול?


----------



## יצורה (31/12/11)

גזע חתולים  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ragdoll


----------

